
Microsoft Edge extensions support delayed until 2016 - wslh
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/22/9596298/microsoft-edge-extensions-support-2016-release-update
======
mschuster91
As much as I like the direction the new MS is heading, I can't think of
literally any person wanting to use a browser which does not support
adblockers.

------
kup0
The one thing that could actually make the browser decent is the one thing
they delay. Naturally. So frustrating.

